# Solo double



## Cartoscro (Sep 10, 2012)

My goal for this year was to complete a solo double century. I've had the route planned for a week or two, waiting on the right conditions. Winds and temps were going to be perfect on Friday, so I decided on Wednesday to take off work and seize the moment. I felt great all day. I've done solo century-plus rides in the past, and would always hit a wall at some point in the ride. Not bonking, but just a loss of energy. That wall never came Friday. The difference for me was taking real food with me, in the form of 4 rice and bacon burritos. They really hit the spot. I ate half of one every 1-1.5 hours, whether I was hungry or not. Other than that, I had a coke, a Payday, a honeybun, maybe 6-7 gels, and I would say 10-11 bottles of water.

https://www.strava.com/activities/913095196


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

That's a wonderful accomplishment. Congratulations!


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

I can't imagine a double century would be easy even with a group, good job. Most I've done was a double metric in a group last year. I would be satisfied with a double century in a group though, solo would probably be too much torture for me.


----------



## cyclingsivells (Aug 1, 2012)

That's strong. I've done the Cheaha Challenge many times. I'm planning on the Ultra this year. Looking at your route, how did you get onto 281 from the Adams Gap end? I thought the road just ended there.


----------



## Cartoscro (Sep 10, 2012)

cyclingsivells said:


> That's strong. I've done the Cheaha Challenge many times. I'm planning on the Ultra this year. Looking at your route, how did you get onto 281 from the Adams Gap end? I thought the road just ended there.


Are you talking about where 281 intersects 78? That's the end I got on 281. I turned right on Cheaha Road before Adams Gap on the south end.


----------



## cyclingsivells (Aug 1, 2012)

I zoomed in on the route and I understand now. I'm not familiar with Cheaha Rd. I did a double century a couple of years ago but with only about half the climbing you did. I'm planning another one soon. Maybe starting in Smyrna on the Silver Comet and going all the way to Weaver. Then I would like to work my way back to LaGrange GA where I live. I'm not real familiar with the roads between Weaver and LaGrange. I would like to stay off 431 and 78, if possible. I use ridewithgps.com but I can't tell if some of the roads are gravel or not. Anyway, I do 10K miles a year. Sitting about 2,400 right now. I know a strong ride when I see one and the double you did was.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

Congrats! Nice ride.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

that's really great and all but what sticks out to me is that you ate a honeybun  I haven't seen, nevermind ate, one of those in like 35 years.
Drake's Cakes Honey Buns


----------



## Cartoscro (Sep 10, 2012)

I've been known to eat 3 or 4 honeybuns on long group rides...probably why I've hit the wall so much. I love those things though.


----------

